# jeep cherokee brake help ???



## TREXBOWKILL (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a 2001 Jeep Grand cherokee Laredo, the left front brake caliper seems to be stuck, causing the brakes to pull and smoke!!!   Has anyone else had this issue? Did replacing the caliper solve the problem??  Thanks in advance for your help.

TREXBOWKILL


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Mar 7, 2009)

*There may be DIFFERENT CAUSES.....*



TREXBOWKILL said:


> I have a 2001 Jeep Grand cherokee Laredo, the left front brake caliper seems to be stuck, causing the brakes to pull and smoke!!!   Has anyone else had this issue? Did replacing the caliper solve the problem??  Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> TREXBOWKILL




One possible cause can be that the brake disc pads/rotor are WORN EXCESSIVELY and have allowed the caliper piston to extend so far in its bore that it has become 'cocked' to the side and IS BINDING. When was the last time you had the front brakes serviced? Were the brake rotors 'turned down' during this service? If so, are they still within 'minimum thickness specifications'? Give feedback.

Another possible cause is that the brake hose for that caliper HAS COLLAPSED INTERNALLY, thus not allowing the brake fluid to return from the piston bore when the brake pedal is released. This is sometimes a common problem on some vehicles that have a metal clamp around the hose that attaches to the strut assy. It also can sometimes happen if the caliper assy is allowed to hang suspended by the brake hose during work on the brakes or suspension components requiring removal of the caliper assy. This can be tested by having someone apply pressure to the brake pedal while opening the bleeder screw for that caliper. Brake fluid should squirt out forcefully when it is opened. If not, remove the bleeder screw and check to see if it is plugged up with dirt or corrosion (common if protective boots are not covering the bleeder screws). Clean them if necessary and retest. While you have the bleeder screw out, have someone push the brake pedal while holding your finger over the hole. If your finger is not PUSHED OFF the hole by the brake fluid, then you have a BLOCKED BRAKE LINE. Replace it with a 'reinforced' or 'stainless steel' brake hose.

Another, less common cause for ACCELERATED BRAKE PAD WEAR is if the 'square cut seal' for the caliper piston has worn excessively or was replaced improperly or with the wrong seal during a caliper rebuild. This 'square cut seal' is what causes the piston to retract slightly when the brake pedal is released after brake application. If it isn't functioning properly, then the brake pad doesn't retract sufficiently from the rotor and causes RAPID PAD WEAR on that caliper. This can happen when a novice tech or DIYer rebuilds a caliper assy.

Hope this helped.

Slug-Gunner


----------



## TREXBOWKILL (Mar 7, 2009)

Slug-Gunner, thanks for you quick and detailed response! I replaced the rotors, calipers and master cylinder about 1.5 years ago, and just recently replaced the front pads.  I do remember dropping the caliper when I replaced the shoes, so the collapsed brake line could be the issue.  I will take it apart this morning and take a look at it.  I will post my finding here later .  Thanks again.

TREXBOWKILL


----------

